# Trigger styles for concealed carry



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

I am researching guns for concealed carry and would like to hear some input on which trigger style (SA/DA, DA only, etc) you feel is the best for cc. Seems to me that unless your weapon has a double action only trigger you must have a safety on the gun. If you were to ever have to use the weapon it seems to me that a safety is just one more thing to get in the way of quick deployment. 

What do you think?

Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

From another thread...



> Single Action Only (SAO or SA):
> 
> Your two most common types if SAO guns are 1911 pattern semi-automatics and your "Western" revolvers" such as the Colt Single Action Army. A lot of people get confused on this as they mistake action type and trigger type. With both the 1911 and single action revolver, the hammer must be cocked in order for the gun to fire. Pulling the trigger causes one action, that of the hammer to fall and make contact with the firing pin. Looking at this example, the 1911 is cocked by the cycling of the slide after being fired; hence it is a semi-automatic, but still a single action trigger. The single action revolver must be cocked manually for every shot. To confuse you even further, there are some single action only guns that are striker fired as they are fully cocked by the manual cycling of the slide or other operation. Two examples of single action, striker fired guns are the HKP7 family and the Springfield XD (includes XDM) line. There are some that will disagree and say that striker fired guns are not SAO. But looking at the requirement that pulling the trigger facilitates only one action, the release of "X" that initiates the firing sequence, YES they are single action and are even considered SA by the International Defensive Pistol Association (IDPA).
> 
> ...


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I carry a Beretta Cougar DA/SA with safety on, one in the chamber. I practice disengaging the safety, so that it is part of drawing. Practice is the key.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

ccm said:


> ...Seems to me that unless your weapon has a double action only trigger you must have a safety on the gun. If you were to ever have to use the weapon it seems to me that a safety is just one more thing to get in the way of quick deployment...


That's my feeling about the subject too.
My 24/7 pocket-carry pistol is DAO for the reason you state, plus that I don't have to worry about the safety lever being accidentally wiped into the "off" position.

However, to be completely honest, my "serious social situations," OWB-carry pistol(s) are all SA with safety levers. (Where I live, a special case, it's easy to determine in advance which kind of gun will be required.) The holster(s) I use are made to control the safety lever and to resist its movement.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's my feeling about the subject too.
> My 24/7 pocket-carry pistol is DAO for the reason you state, plus that I don't have to worry about the safety lever being accidentally wiped into the "off" position.
> 
> However, to be completely honest, my "serious social situations," OWB-carry pistol(s) are all SA with safety levers. (Where I live, a special case, it's easy to determine in advance which kind of gun will be required.) The holster(s) I use are made to control the safety lever and to resist its movement.


How do you feel about DA/SA? Since the first trigger pull is the longer one would you still consider it equal to the DAO safety wise? I know the learning of the two separate pulls is a negative for some people, I am thinking purely safety.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

VasSigmeister said:


> How do you feel about DA/SA? Since the first trigger pull is the longer one would you still consider it equal to the DAO safety wise? I know the learning of the two separate pulls is a negative for some people, I am thinking purely safety.


The safety of a DA/SA, compared to that of a DAO, depends on whether the gun is equipped with a decocking lever. There is a considerable margin for error in letting the hammer down on a live round, manually (no de-cocker). I do it all the time with my CZ's, but I am well aware of the possibility of letting the hammer slip some time and firing the chambered round, and I am extremely careful when I do it.

Once the hammer is down, though, your first shot is just like with a revolver or DA pistol. I consider striker fired, polymer framed pistols to be the best, in general, for concealed carry.

I, personally, carry a single-action 1911, cocked and locked, much of the time during cool weather, because I have trouble finding a compact that will fit my long trigger reach properly. The CZ RAMI fits, but is almost as heavy as a 1911. I may eventually settle on something like a Walther PPS, if the interchangeable backstrap will make it fit my hand properly.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

VasSigmeister said:


> How do you feel about DA/SA? Since the first trigger pull is the longer one would you still consider it equal to the DAO safety wise? I know the learning of the two separate pulls is a negative for some people, I am thinking purely safety.


I have to selectively echo Jeff Cooper here: The Traditional Double-Action (TDA) semi-auto pistol is a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.
There's a good reason for the DAO action, and for the SA action too, but all the TDA action does is complicate your life. It presents you with two different trigger pulls to learn, and to switch between when you have other, more pressing things demanding your attention.
Further, the whole idea of a hammer-dropping safety makes me shudder. All that stands between a hammer-dropping safety and rampant disaster is what one hopes is the correct heat-treatment metallurgical system. Back at the end of WW2, GIs brought home Walther P.38s that had been assembled under less than perfect conditions, and the owners of those prizes experienced some pretty horrific NDs when the imperfectly-heat-treated firing pins and safety spindles of those P.38s failed.
(Even when correctly heat treated, steel can still crystallize under repeated stress and give way. Yet we are led to believe that the mechanical hammer-dropping safety is a safe way to render a gun safe. Hmmm...are you also interested in a government-run health plan?)


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh I see, thanks guys I was just curious as to your views on the matter, makes sense, and I will try to remember all of that!

And I am not very fond of the idea of a gov't run health plan, but that is a convo for a different thread!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...It was a rhetorical question related to the efficacy of the hammer-dropping safety on our government-issued service pistol.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...It was a rhetorical question related to the efficacy of the hammer-dropping safety on our government-issued service pistol.


Haha I made that connection, I was just throwing it in there.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I go with a strait DA trigger like on Glock and similar. Because all shots are DA I can depend on where the round will hit my target. I used to be a dedicated DA/SA guy, but was only consistent with the SA feature. I always shot too low on the first, long DA pull. Nothing wrong with DA/SA as long as you are aware that the first shot may not hit at POA and you may need to get a second shot off immediately.

A related note that I did not notice being mentioned has to do with trigger pull. For a concealed handgun I prefer to have a trigger pull in the 8 lb plus range. I've found I can flinch off shots if the pull is 5 lbs or less when rapid firing or feeling anxious. My preference for a heavier pull could be related to the fact that my fingers are fairly strong too since I play at the piano and guitar. YMMV


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And I play the 5-string banjo.
The extreme delicacy required of my fingers, to get the nuances of sound from my instrument, has trained me to use a very light trigger pull.
As a string player, I'm sure that you understand just how delicately a 5-string banjo must be played. :anim_lol:


----------

